# Father/Son/Daughter Tounaments?



## bbettis (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey, anyone know of some upcoming father/son or daughter bass tournaments?


----------



## CRBass (Sep 3, 2009)

I tried to find it online, but couldn't.  Media Bass holds Little League Tournaments where an angler can bring up to two kids 15yrs old or younger.  I know that they are having their next event September 12th on Eufaula, but can't find the info online.  You should shoot an email to their tournament director, Wes Meadows, at wesmeadows@gmail.com .  Hope this helps.


----------



## bbettis (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks a bunch! I am gonna check that out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kgiella1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I know the YMCA in Augusta is holding a mother/father son/daughter tourney October 10th on Clarks Hill. They are coming out of Cherokee landing and the weigh in will take place at the YMCA camp lakeside location just up the road from the ramp. The guy running things there is Jeff Yant, his email is jyant@thefamilyy.org. Super nice guy. Tell him Kyle sent you from Ga Southern Univ.


----------



## bbettis (Sep 3, 2009)

I appreciate the info.!!! I will make sure I tell him!


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 6, 2009)

CRBass said:


> I tried to find it online, but couldn't.  Media Bass holds Little League Tournaments where an angler can bring up to two kids 15yrs old or younger.  I know that they are having their next event September 12th on Eufaula, but can't find the info online.  You should shoot an email to their tournament director, Wes Meadows, at wesmeadows@gmail.com .  Hope this helps.



The MediaBass Tourneys you are refering to fall under their Individual Tourneys. In this region its Seminole and Eufaula. Last one for the season is on 9/12 at Eufaula.
You can check it out at Mediabass.com under SE Individual Tournaments.

-Joe-


----------



## bbettis (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------

